# Heritage wood stove



## Cobs4 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey ive got a heritage model 24 downdraft stove and was wondering if anyone had any information on it. Proper operation stove top temp etc. Thanks


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2017)

This stove?
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/heritage-energy-systems-model-24.62645/


----------



## Cobs4 (Dec 24, 2017)

begreen said:


> This stove?
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/heritage-energy-systems-model-24.62645/


Ya thats the one im wondering about the proper operation of the secondary damper. Im running the stove top temp around 500 550 and it tends to creosote the chimney and smoke pipe really fast. Not sure if its a chimney issue or stove issue. Wood is well seasoned


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2017)

We don't hear too much about this stove. Is the rear control a thermostatic damper? How is the stove currently being run?


----------



## Cobs4 (Dec 24, 2017)

begreen said:


> We don't hear too much about this stove. Is the rear control a thermostatic damper? How is the stove currently being run?


The rear control is a manual air damper. I will get the stove up to temp then close the secondary damper that directs the flue gasses down and out the passage in the bottom right corner of the stove. It continues to burn in the 400 450 degree range on the pipe thermometer but still getting condensation and creosote forming in the chimney


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2017)

Got it. Most of the time that is called the bypass damper. It sounds like incomplete combustion. 400-450 on the stove pipe thermometer is a high reading for when the bypass is engaged. This might be a flue related issue.Can you describe the flue system in detail starting at stove top and all the way to the chimney cap?


----------



## Cobs4 (Dec 24, 2017)

Its 7" single wall up about 30" into a 90 then about 20" into a 6x6 clay lined chimney its 25' to the top.


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2017)

The flue thermometer reading is high. Maybe it is not reading correctly, or that the flue gases are staying resident too long in the stove pipe? But if the wood is really seasoned it could be the stove is just inefficient or the wood is still damp inside. 

What species wood are you burning and how long since it was split and stacked? Has it been stacked top covered? If you resplit a piece or two and then press it up against your cheek, does it feel dry or cool and damp?


----------



## TheSquires (Aug 28, 2019)

We have the same stove and are trying to get it WETT approved for insurance purposes, but it has no tag on the back. Anyone have suggestions for us on how to get this stove by the inspector?


----------



## begreen (Aug 30, 2019)

The testing certification tag should be pop-riveted to the rear of the stove. The installation looks poor. Clearances are far too close (30" side, 18" rear) and the hearth is insufficient (it should extend 8" past the stove on each side and 18" in front of the door). Not sure if there are other deficiencies that are not showing.


----------

